# 5th Wheel Toy Haulers ??



## mturner172 (Apr 21, 2003)

My wife and I are looking at various 5th wheel models with a Toy Hauler/Box option for transporting Powered Parachutes (www.executiveskysports.com).  We have narrowed the search down to something in the mid 30's, for length and cost.  Any tips for a newbie??


----------



## hertig (Apr 22, 2003)

5th Wheel Toy Haulers ??

The key here is what you are going to tow with.  The ideal situation is to find the trailer which meets your needs, then get the appropriate tow vehicle.  A more common situation is to figure out what you can tow with the vehicle you have and then go looking for that and no more.


----------



## mturner172 (Apr 23, 2003)

5th Wheel Toy Haulers ??

I purchased a 2003 Ford 350 dually 4 x 4 with the new 6.0 liter diesel.  This should be plenty to pull a 36 foot 5th wheel.  I just dont have any experience with brand selection on the current models.  The short list is 36' Four Winds with toy box, or the Dutchman both made by Thor.  The other is a 36' Jayco Talon with a 12' toy box.  The Thor models appear to be a good design for my application.  The Tahoe did not look as sturdy in the frame and axle.  The Sportsman was pretty good in construction but the wife was not too excited with the inside.

Any thoughts?


----------

